# Lets see some dog huntin pics



## bowboy1989 (Jan 26, 2012)

anyone got any pics or older dog huntin pics to post up would be interesting to see


----------



## speedo (Jan 26, 2012)

a couple pics


----------



## whitetailaddict (Jan 27, 2012)

here is one of my favorite pics from this year! took it about 5 minutes before i shot this buck. sure had some good times this year with my little girl and some good friends.     can't wait till next year!!


----------



## Pappy62 (Jan 27, 2012)

A dog box is a great place to take a nap. I'm glad to see the tradition is continuing.


----------



## Son (Jan 28, 2012)

Darn shame, I dog hunted Fl and So Ga for many years, and never took pictures. Never even thought about it. Guess I was too caught up in the chase. Sure wish I had pictures of those old hounds and hog dogs.


----------



## DogHunter4Life (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## DogHunter4Life (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## StikR (Jan 31, 2012)

2011 pics


----------



## georgiabuck6 (Feb 6, 2012)

Dang too many to post! Check out our club's website, www.briarcreeksportsmanclub.com most of them are from us running dogs! And JW  or looks like I found at least 2 more to add, were those from this year?


----------



## GA_SPORSTMAN (Feb 12, 2012)

Speaking of pics ,I used to hunt the Thanksgiving hunt at Jeks Pasture in Liberty county in the ninetys ,I hav alot of memories from there ,One of the last times I took my newphew there he killed his first deer .The camera I had tore up and I lost alot of pictures ,If anyone has any pictures from there can you let me know ,It would be greatly apreaiated,


----------



## skeeter1 (Feb 15, 2012)

my boy killed his  first buck  the  last weekend of the season  in front of  our dogs,  now that was  speacial !!!


----------



## Dog Hunter (Feb 15, 2012)

Here's some of mine.


----------



## firewalker78 (Feb 17, 2012)

Hey doghunter4life who built that dogbox for you?? I would love to have the specs on it I am about to build one of my own.


----------



## southgabowhunter (Feb 22, 2012)

heres a few


----------



## southgabowhunter (Feb 22, 2012)

some more


----------



## Boarhawg (Feb 23, 2012)

*dog hunting pics*

here are some pics from wolf bay hunting club


----------



## Boarhawg (Feb 29, 2012)

*A few more from wolf bay*

wolf bay 2011-2012 year


----------



## Boarhawg (Feb 29, 2012)

*wolf bay pics*

wolf bay 2011-2012


----------



## simpleman30 (Mar 2, 2012)

the first 2 are of a nice buck my cousin killed last year at our club.  i missed the deer on a long shot going out of the drive and it crossed the powerline 2 stands down 30 yards from him.  the 3rd pic is my uncle back in the 70's.  he killed these 2 red wolves ahead of my papa's dogs.  papa said they were 2 of the last red wolves to be killed in the area, and i've done some research that shows he wasn't far off.  the last pic is papa and his coon hounds back in the 60's i think.


----------



## dpoole (Mar 2, 2012)

dern did not realise dogs only ran bucks


----------



## specialk (Mar 2, 2012)

simpleman30 said:


> the first 2 are of a nice buck my cousin killed last year at our club.  i missed the deer on a long shot going out of the drive and it crossed the powerline 2 stands down 30 yards from him.  the 3rd pic is my uncle back in the 70's.  he killed these 2 red wolves ahead of my papa's dogs.  papa said they were 2 of the last red wolves to be killed in the area, and i've done some research that shows he wasn't far off.  the last pic is papa and his coon hounds back in the 60's i think.



love the last old photo w/ your pa.......


----------



## Vernon Holt (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks for the pics.  I especially liked that sugar sand, the piney woods, blood on the tailgate, and at least one clump of palmettos.

Brings back pleasant memories.


----------



## pzoucks (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## Rich Kaminski (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks everyone for sharing your pictures with us. I love it.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Mar 9, 2012)

The memories that have been made in these pictures.


----------



## TOORED (Apr 6, 2012)

Boy what memories these pics bring back! Especially the old ones. Some of my fondest memories as a kid are of hunting deer with dogs back in the early/mid seventies in Washington County. 

My paw-paw was Bill Sellars from Louisville. He raised blood hounds and was renowned for having some of the best dogs available. He ran the Jordan Mill Hunting Club near Davisboro for years. I might be a bit senile, but I don't remember deer being nearly as plentiful back then as they are today. 

My dad and several uncles were also members of the club. I remember vividly at 11 or 12 years old, standing out in the cold with my cousin on some lonely dirt road. It was just the two of us, listening for the sound of the dogs, just praying they would come our way. And when the deer ran by us, we shot our 16 guage shotguns at it; however, we never could put one down for some reason. I found out later that my dad had given us bird-shot shells 'cause he was afraid we might accidently shoot one another! We were so mad when we found out! I got a 30-30 on my 13th birthday and finally killed my first deer the next year! 

I also remember the two old farm houses that we bunked in, with a roaring fire, the great food, all the fun and excitement of seeing who-killed-what, going out in the middle of the night to find the dogs, and listening to all my uncles' lies about hunting! 

I've still-hunted since the late seventies but I sure miss those days of my youth! Thanks for the memories! Sorry to ramble on.


----------



## swampdaddy (Apr 7, 2012)

Love your post. I have driven by Jordan Mill Pond road thousands of times. First with my grandfather, and now with my family on the way to our club.Were still running dogs right down the road from there at the Duck Roost. 
Look us up next fall. We love getting folks back dogging again. 









TOORED said:


> Boy what memories these pics bring back! Especially the old ones. Some of my fondest memories as a kid are of hunting deer with dogs back in the early/mid seventies in Washington County.
> 
> My paw-paw was Bill Sellars from Louisville. He raised blood hounds and was renowned for having some of the best dogs available. He ran the Jordan Mill Hunting Club near Davisboro for years. I might be a bit senile, but I don't remember deer being nearly as plentiful back then as they are today.
> 
> ...


----------



## firefightermpc (Apr 8, 2012)

I don't care if it's a spike or a ten point, they all look good on a box! Their all just as fun to shoot to. There's nothing like else like it!


----------



## RAC123 (May 4, 2012)

*Liberty Hunting Club fleming Ga. Liberty Co.*

here is a few.


----------



## pstrahin (May 4, 2012)

Good pictures.


----------



## Dog Hunter (May 7, 2012)

Ready to drop the tailgate again.


----------



## firefightermpc (May 7, 2012)

I'm with ya! It can't get here quick enough.


----------



## jakejake08 (May 8, 2012)

*Liberty Hunting Club Fleming Ga*

clu b photos


----------



## Dog Hunter (May 8, 2012)

Them little ones is what its all about.  Does my heart so much good to see so many kids out.


----------



## unclefester (May 24, 2012)

Man those are all super nice bucks!!!


----------



## simpleman30 (Jul 9, 2012)

simpleman30 said:


> the first 2 are of a nice buck my cousin killed last year at our club.  i missed the deer on a long shot going out of the drive and it crossed the powerline 2 stands down 30 yards from him.  the 3rd pic is my uncle back in the 70's.  he killed these 2 red wolves ahead of my papa's dogs.  papa said they were 2 of the last red wolves to be killed in the area, and i've done some research that shows he wasn't far off.  the last pic is papa and his coon hounds back in the 60's i think.



Mo got his buck back today.  Check out Post 19 for the day of the kill pics.


----------



## Redman54 (Aug 10, 2012)

Here are a few from last year.


----------



## grouper throat (Aug 15, 2012)

Here's a few of my dad and my great uncle from the late 70s and one from our dog hunts on a plantation from the early-mid 90s. The two from the 70s are from around waycross and the one from the 90s was a lease bordering chicasawhatchee wma.


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie (Sep 22, 2012)

Good memories


----------



## nadroj18 (Oct 6, 2012)

simpleman, I'm liking the 3ID hat you've got on. Except they are the reason I'm in the desert and missing the season this year!


----------



## simpleman30 (Oct 8, 2012)

nadroj18 said:


> simpleman, I'm liking the 3ID hat you've got on. Except they are the reason I'm in the desert and missing the season this year!



that's my cousin.  he's the one that killed the deer.  he's missing most of this season too, leaving for the 'stan about midseason.


----------



## Luke0927 (Oct 9, 2012)

Nice wish we had the room to run'm with dogs up here like huntn anything with dogs!


----------



## nwfldoghunter (Oct 23, 2012)

*Here is some NW Fl pics*

Here is a couple bucks from last year and my hounds


----------



## nwfldoghunter (Oct 23, 2012)

*Almost forgot*

Almost forgot the biggest I killed in front of dogs.


----------

